# Bosch Colt plunge router base review



## nywoodwizard (Oct 31, 2006)

I purchased the Bosch colt palm router several months ago, to date i,m pleased with its performance. However the plunge router base I just purchased is awful.

Binds on the way down and up, action is so poor you may end up damaging the piece you're routing. Exactly what I was trying to avoid by using the smaller setup. No adjustments to correct either.

I do own the larger Porta cable 8931 with plunge base but, for small delicate cuts I felt the palm router was best suited.

Time to start shopping for a better alternative....


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

I have a MLCS "Rocky" it was $94 with the plunge base included and it works as smooth as glass


----------



## nywoodwizard (Oct 31, 2006)

I paid nearly that just for the bosch base. I'll check it out.



Catpower said:


> I have a MLCS "Rocky" it was $94 with the plunge base included and it works as smooth as glass


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

In my experience, the Bosch 1617 series is the best of the Bosch routers. I have two (2) of the 1617's. I use the plunge base on a regular basis and it is smooth even after 8+ years. The other 1617 has a fixed base and stays in my horizontal router table. I use the Colt for small areas that I can't get with the 1617. I have not tried the Colt plunge base. I looked at purchasing it with the Colt, but most reviews that I read had similar complaints to yours. 

I have a Bosch 1619 that is only good for the router table. I have used the 1619 a couple of times hand-held, but it is just to big, bulky and the plunge base has no up spring, so you have to lift it when removing the bit from a plunge. The 1617 has a spring to help it up from the plunge.

Occasionally, the Bosch 1617evspk (router, fixed and plunge base) go on sale for under $200. It looks like Amazon is selling it for $189 right now. 

Eric


----------



## Aligatorro (Jul 22, 2018)

Take a look at this review/comparison https://www.woodroutersreviews.com/, bosch 1617 has a good rating and 1619 is even not in the list. 1617evspk has the easiest adjustment system, and if with RA1181 bosch router table, you can adjust from the top of the table and no lift is necessary.


----------

